# Does anyone love going to see west end shows?



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

I am an avid theatre goer...even at my young age, I have seen a few shows now...my favourite still being Les Miserables....I have seen to date

Grease
Mary Poppins, 
Chicago x2 
The Producers
Les Miserables
Phantom of the Opera
I am booked to see Les Mis again next month where I also have front row tickets....cant wait...I love it so much!
What have you seen at the theatre and loved? what are you booked in to see next? 
I would love to hear from you.....
Elaine X


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

I love musicals... sadly my DH hates them!!! BOOOoo!!!

I end up having to go with my mum when there's something nearby to watch 

I usually go to the Lyceum at Sheffield, its a beautiful traditional theatre.

I've seen Les Mis (the best one so far)
Joseph (twice!)
West Side Story
erm.. a few others that my preg-brain won't let me remember....
I really want to see Phantom one day...


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

I just remembed Phantom, that was lush a really good show, but Les Mis is my fave, I have the soundtrack, and it goes on full blast when I am doing housework....the babies love it now too!
Elaine XXx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive seen Summer holiday, Beauty & the Beast, Grease & the King & I 
and another one I cant think of the name for   going on Friday to wolverhampton to see a play, not sure whats its called as friends have booked it and are treating us!

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I like going to the theatre over the years:
Cats- 3 times
The Lion King
Blood Brothers
Shirley Valentine
Miss Saigon
Billy Elliot
Chicago 
Mama Mia
Les Miserables
Phantom of the Opera
Wicked

would like to see Mary Poppins, Grease, and the Sound of Music

L x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I love the theatre and opera too and my favourite west end show is Wicked, would definately recommend going.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I went to see Spamalot last week with NM. It was really funny and Bill Ward was in it - PHWOARRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

One of best friends Mags - her daughter has just started playing the role of Tracey in Hairspray in the Westend. Its her first acting role and she' getting rave reviews. Mags is beside herself with excitment and sends me lots of piccies/reviews. Does anybody plan to see it?

I met her at Mags wedding in the summer - she's Leannes step-mum, and Leanne was bridesmaid. She sang at the wedding - blooming amazing!! I often think on the x-factor when they accuse people of being only good enough for the West End - most of them are nowhere near as good as the actors/actresses in the west end.

Would love to hear from anybody who plans to see it? I'm going to try and get tickets for my nieces and I

Love
Emma xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Bombay dreams was the one I couldn't remember & Hobsons choice was Fridays Play

~Dizzi~


----------



## canoworms (Sep 6, 2007)

I love going to the theatre

Mama Mia
Wicked
King & I
We will rock you
Mary poppins
The producers
Avenue Q
Chess (many moons ago)
The Mousetrap (I'm sworn to secrecy)
The Entertainer
Beauty and the Beast - on Broadway

Local theatre - going to see Jimmy Carr on Saturday


----------



## Serafena (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi all,

Have seen a few - latest being Footloose which I thought was rubbish - plus my friend and I had had, shall we say, a few drinks beforehand and actually got moved back by the manager in the interval as the staff had complained... wasn't until the next day on my friend's camera I realised she had been taking pictures!!!  Can't believe we didn't actually get thrown out!!!  Not very impressed with myself as I would normally never be disrespectful like that but Meatloaf had been cancelled that day and we were meant to be seeing him so we drowned our sorrows!!!

My absolute favourite, and dh's, is Wicked.  We saw it first in New York and loved it and the lead Idina Menzel and when it opened here last year we saw it three times plus when Idina left we couldn't help going to check out Kerri and she was fab too!!!  Oooo feel the need to go again...  

Love Jen  xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I love it!  Phantom is brilliant, saw Chicago recently, but the BEST ever was Dirty Dancing!! OMG it was fantastic!  I was so excited - but half a dozen cocktails before we started helped too!


----------



## canoworms (Sep 6, 2007)

oooh and The 39 Steps, really funny - 4 actors do all the roles between them...


----------



## jes4 (Aug 18, 2007)

I love going to see musicals/west end, over the years have seen

Cats
Starlight Express
Phantom of the opera
West Side Story
les Miserables x 2
Miss Saigon
Jesus Christ Superstar x 2
Witches of Eastwick
The Mousetrap
Joseph and his amazing technicolour dreamcoat x 2
Grease
Rocky Horror Show x 4
Billy Elliot
Mamma Mia
Lion King

i think thats it 


favourites would have to be Les Mis and Rocky Horror, would love to see Dirty Dancing and the new Joseph!


----------



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi I Love musicals too.  I have seen - 

Les Miserables x3 (my all time favourite) twice on tour in Edinburgh and once in London.
Phantom of the Opera
Starlight Express (amazing)
Joseph x3 (first time i was only little and it was Jess Conran playing Joseph
Cats (did not like)
Jesus Christ Superstar
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Heathcliff

Quite sad I have all the soundtracks to the shows and know a few of them off by heart lol

Would love to go see more but not sure if hubby would be up for it.  I would like to see Blood Brothers and The sound of music and We wil rock you.  In fact given the chance and the money, I would be more than happy to go and see any of them.

I would also love to see An Inspector Calls as i love that story.

Speak to you all soon

Gail xx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

I love Musicals, hubby and I are music graduates so we both really enjoy going to see them.

I was very lucky as a young child my parents made a great effort to expose us to as many of these sorts of things as possible so have been given the opportunity to see many many shows.

Ive seen 
CATS
Les Mis
Phantom
Evita
Aspects of Love
Blood Brothers
Jesus Christ Superstar
Starlight Express
The Producers
Miss Saigon
Chicago
Grease
The Beautiful Game
Beauty and the Beast 
Joseph
there's probably loads more but can't remember them off the top of my head.

I quite fancy going to see Hairspray in the Summer, got to look in to the finances first though


----------



## skyred (Oct 5, 2005)

I Love Musicals, 

WE WILL ROCK YOU, Ive seen 4 times
and BLOOD BROTHER 17, It gets me every time.
RENT    
PHANTOM
CATS 
CHICAGO
STARLIGHT EXPRESS

I want to see Hairspray


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

we went to see joseph this month and we have said we are going to start going to theatre more but we are in scotland so its not exactly the "west end" lol
id love to actually go to london to see a musical and to go to the sancturay for a spa day, ive been heavily hinting at dh
id like to see sound of music,dirty dancing and grease etc, has any1 seen these, i was wondering if it was the full length show or is it just the highlights or music or whatever
dq x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I love musicals. I just don't get to see as many as I would like. I've heard great things about Blood Brothers although never managed to go.

I've see Le Miserables, Mary Poppins, Night Fever, The Producers....umm, oh hekc, I've forgotten. I am sure I've been to more than that though. 

C~x


----------

